# how do u get the decoys up in a tree



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys ive seen people put decoys up in trees really high i was just wondering how u guys do that, i really hope u dont bring a ladder with u


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

There is a little loop on the back of my decoys. I take a heavy washer with fishing line tied to it and throw it over a branch then tie the line to the bird and hoist it up. You can tie the line off on part of the tree or a heavy rock.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 21, 2008)

Take a light weight fishing rod and some weights cast the weight over the tree limb, cut the weight off and tie the line to the decoy and reel it up as high as you want it. Then cut the line and tie it off. you will have to respool your reel after each hunt or sooner, but you will be able to get your decoys where you want them. If you do this in the dark tie tape or a rag to the weight so you can see it.


----------

